# My birthday fatty W/ QView



## therealfrosty (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello all, Here is a fatty I made last night for my birthday and it was a hit! I used Italian sausage, Sauteed mushrooms, onions and mozzarella cheese.













20130105_155947.jpg



__ therealfrosty
__ Jan 6, 2013






The sausage and weave.













20130105_160544.jpg



__ therealfrosty
__ Jan 6, 2013






I did a layer of mozzarella and the mushrooms and onions then another layer of cheese on top.













20130105_161404.jpg



__ therealfrosty
__ Jan 6, 2013






All rolled up and waiting for the smoker to warm up!













20130105_165106.jpg



__ therealfrosty
__ Jan 6, 2013






I also made my version of some ABT'S to go in as well. jalapenos halved with chive and onion cream cheese wrapped in bacony goodness.













20130105_165307.jpg



__ therealfrosty
__ Jan 6, 2013






In the Cajun Injector for 4 1/2 hrs starting at 205° bumping 10° every 1/2 hour to a max temp of 265°, My trick is to put a Sierra Nevada IPA in the pan, I used a 50/50 mix of Hickory and Mesquite for the smoke (adding about a 1/4 cup at every temp bump.













20130105_195127.jpg



__ therealfrosty
__ Jan 6, 2013






The ABT'S turned out nicely and they didn't last long.













20130105_195116.jpg



__ therealfrosty
__ Jan 6, 2013






Had to show off my new knife I got for X-Mas.













20130105_200612.jpg



__ therealfrosty
__ Jan 6, 2013






I pulled it at 170° IT brought it in the house and loosely wrapped it in foil and rested it for  1/2 hr and the IT got to 180° and it turned out great. None of my friends had even heard of this phenomenon before and were all greatly surprised, I do believe I physically felt my blood slow in my veins while eating it but way worth it.

Thanks guys for all the info and mentoring from here this is truly an awesome and inspiring community! 

-Frosty-


----------



## daveomak (Jan 8, 2013)

Frosty, morning.... That all looks so good.... I like the knife too....   

Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks great! Like the knife. Happy Belated Birthday! I've made the same one only brushed the inside of the meat with pizza sauce.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 8, 2013)

Mmm Pizza Fatty. Good idea!

Nice looking fatty Frosty. Way to do it good the first time around.


----------



## therealfrosty (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks guys! And thanks again for the site and encouragement.


----------

